# "COCAINE WHITE"



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

PAINTING SOME INSERTS ON A CAR IM WORKING ON, BUT THE OWNER WANTS A "YAYO" RESEMBLANCE . SO I SHOT OUT SOME SAMPLES OVER WHITE AND NO GO. I TRIED SILVER FLAKE, DIAMOND PEARL, ABALONE FLAKE ALL OVER WHITE BASE. HE LIKED THE DIAMOND PEARL BUT HE WANTED IT MORE "FLAKE - LOOKING" IS THERE ANYTHING OUT THERE YOU GUYS CAN RECOMMEND THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ice pearl :dunno:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

got pics???
where's Adam Stone when i need him???


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 8 2007, 11:11 PM~8748582
> *yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta, your work?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8748582
> *yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered
> 
> 
> ...


looks very ice!!! :biggrin: i mean nice.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yayo is chalky white...no gloss or glitter. Your customer is trippin'. I would say "white satin" is the correct color.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8748709
> *Yayo is chalky white...no gloss or glitter. Your customer is trippin'. I would say "white satin" is the correct color.
> *


maybe he confused yay with meth? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 8 2007, 09:56 PM~8748837
> *maybe he confused yay with meth?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 true.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually not all cocaine is processed the same. Depending on how its made and how bad its cut you may or may not get a slight sparkle to it


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8748709
> *Yayo is chalky white...no gloss or glitter. Your customer is trippin'. I would say "white satin" is the correct color.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
your wrong homie 
the good shit is flaky like a mutha fucker 


good job homie on the paint job 
believe me, that shit looks like some nice clean yeyo 
nice and flaky pearl


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8749124
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> your wrong homie
> the good shit is flaky like a mutha fucker
> ...


must agree, the bomb got a abalone / scaley look to it... that's the bomb "LA REINA"


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8748582
> *yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered
> 
> 
> ...


YES YES THATS THE ONE , WHO MAKES THAT , AND WHERE CAN I GET IT? THANKS


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thee one and only.........................................HOUSE OF KOLOR


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 9 2007, 12:15 AM~8749458
> *thee one and only.........................................HOUSE OF KOLOR
> *


IS THAT THE HOK SILVER/WHITE? OR SPECIFIC NAME THANK YOU


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HAVE YOU TRIED MIXING REAL COCAINE IN THE PAINT :0 :twak:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 02:32 AM~8749758
> *HAVE YOU TRIED MIXING REAL COCAINE IN THE PAINT  :0  :twak:
> *


yea but it makes the paint want to RUN like crazy :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

maybee add a layer of light light pink candie to the clear


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

just spray coke on that bitch !!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HOK WHITE ICE PEARL


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 02:32 AM~8749758
> *HAVE YOU TRIED MIXING REAL COCAINE IN THE PAINT  :0  :twak:
> *


then the fiens are really gonna be chasing his ass down the street. :cheesy:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

With requests like that I usually have the customer bring their own paint.

Ice pearl is nice, makes a good base for candy too but I never seen any cocaine that looked like it. Give his ass a milkly white yellow color and tell him sorry you only paid me enough for crack.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Sep 9 2007, 01:12 PM~8751402
> *With requests like that I usually have the customer bring their own paint.
> 
> Ice pearl is nice, makes a good base for candy too but I never seen any cocaine that looked like it.  Give his ass a milkly white yellow color and tell him sorry you only paid me enough for crack.
> *


hahaha thats a good one... HARD CANDY!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by desktopgold_@Sep 9 2007, 09:09 AM~8750241
> *maybee add a layer of light light pink candie to the clear
> *


HOMIE SAID NOSE CANDY NOT COTTON CANDY


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

you have to remember some cocaine is kind of a pink coler two....lol..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Sep 8 2007, 10:58 PM~8749395
> *must agree, the bomb got a abalone / scaley look to it... that's the bomb "LA REINA"
> *


la reina hasn't been around in 15 years 
but from what i've read in news weekly magazine 
is that it had a nice lite pinkish color to it


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8753502
> *HOMIE SAID NOSE CANDY NOT COTTON CANDY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Sep 9 2007, 12:58 AM~8749395
> *must agree, the bomb got a abalone / scaley look to it... that's the bomb "LA REINA"
> *


Yep, that's why we call it FISHIE cause of the abalone/scaley look.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

shoot a white base with a few coats of ice white, IP-01 . a jar will run between 80-100 bucks, but is plenty to do the job.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8748582
> *yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: im loving the ice pearl im leaning towards that color the more i see it :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 10 2007, 02:15 PM~8758303
> *Yep, that's why we call it FISHIE cause of the abalone/scaley look.
> *


i thought they called it fishy because it was pink.


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Sep 10 2007, 10:51 PM~8762859
> *i thought they called it fishy because it was pink.
> *


Nope, its because of the flakes when you break piece of a whole block. The real ones are made with the plasta going back and forth forming layers. When you break a piece it looks like the scales on the skin of fish.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Sep 9 2007, 12:20 AM~8748967
> *Actually not all cocaine is processed the same. Depending on how its made and how bad its cut you may or may not get a slight sparkle to it
> *


x2


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 11 2007, 05:25 AM~8764499
> *Nope, its because of the flakes when you break  piece of a whole block. The real ones are made with the plasta going back and forth forming layers. When you break a piece it looks like the scales on the skin of fish.
> *


yes sir, thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

wheres the fishscale?


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 11 2007, 04:25 AM~8764499
> *Nope, its because of the flakes when you break  piece of a whole block. The real ones are made with the plasta going back and forth forming layers. When you break a piece it looks like the scales on the skin of fish.
> *


and where do i get this????


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

Right now? Nowhere, everything is steped on. :banghead: :buttkick: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 11 2007, 05:06 PM~8768344
> *Right now? Nowhere, everything is steped on. :banghead:  :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 11 2007, 03:06 PM~8768344
> *Right now? Nowhere, everything is steped on. :banghead:  :buttkick:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 11 2007, 11:37 PM~8771646
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


I was starting to think the same about all this info. Its like this thread is turning into a course in dope 101. :biggrin: I'm definetly learning alot more than I need to know about dope than the actual paint color. :twak: I can't imagine myself asking for a scaly/pinkish paint job. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edflores_@Sep 11 2007, 05:04 PM~8768334
> *and where do i get this????
> *



You cant be seriously asking where to get cocaine on the world wide web are you? :uh:


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

baggy corner


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if coke has a pink tint to it, it's probably been cut with vitamin b12. 

I would stick with the ice pearl over the white...Probably the closest thing to what he's looking for.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 15 2007, 02:38 PM~8797787
> *if coke has a pink tint to it, it's probably been cut with vitamin b12.
> 
> I would stick with the ice pearl over the white...Probably the closest thing to what he's looking for.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
LA REYNA used to have a very lite pink pearl to it 
straight off the Cake


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

from peru any way check this video out :0 ; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIVOFtVVAw4 ; i wonder if the guy in the vid will add me as a my space friend.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Sep 10 2007, 11:51 PM~8762859
> *i thought they called it fishy because it was pink.
> *


Nah they call it fish scale,because when you snap a brick its layered like "fish Scales" Yeah that ice pearl looks real close! :biggrin:


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

uh oh breakin rocks in door jams;























my respects to the owner of this board .


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 10 2007, 03:15 PM~8758303
> *Yep, that's why we call it FISHIE cause of the abalone/scaley look.
> *


ha ha ha thats somthin like what we call it up here, we call it fish scales.
shit will have your eyes like this


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

some shit with no scales / abalone look to it is a BIG :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Havent came across some real good fishscale in about 10months. DEA shutting things down. And the federales putting heat on the big cartels. Almost everything is cut now. What is this world coming to!? :angry:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

DAMN THINK IM GONNA A START A NEW THREAD " POST WHAT YOUR BRICKS LOOK LIKE"? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8748582
> *yep ice pearl is just what the doctor ordered
> 
> 
> ...



damn that's a nice ass paint job......feeling the color a lot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

everyone's a dope expert :uh:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8819189
> *everyone's a dope expert :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

DONT KNOW ABOUT ALL THAT COCEAINE TALK, BUT THAT'S A NICE ASS COLOR. LOOKS LIKE MY NEXT PROJECT NEEDS TO BE ICE PEARL.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 20 2007, 07:18 AM~8831356
> *DONT KNOW ABOUT ALL THAT COCEAINE TALK, BUT THAT'S A NICE ASS COLOR. LOOKS LIKE MY NEXT PROJECT NEEDS TO BE ICE PEARL.
> *


If u paint it cocaine white ull have all the crack heads chasing u around town :biggrin:


----------

